# Help from hound men...



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

My folks have 4 long-haired mostly Border Collie pets. These are hard dogs, **** killers, tackle coyotes, whatever. Folks are having a devil of a time this year with hot-spots, really hard to clear up. Any of ya'll have any favorite, sure-fire treatments? Appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nitrofurizone cream. It's made for horses. It's a yellow colored salve that goes by several brand names. Nitrox, Furzone, etc. Biggest problem will be stopping them from licking it off.

There is also an aerosol version.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Take them off of corn products, no feed with corn. BC are notoriously allergic to corn.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

houndlover said:


> Take them off of corn products, no feed with corn. BC are notoriously allergic to corn.


Exactly right...4 of our dogs had hot spots,loosing hair,etc....looked really bad...vet wanted 350 to do skin/scrape scab analysis......friend recommended new dog food-we were using major expensive premium brand-went to local co op,bought green bag sportview 20/12 meat byproductd first on list-2wks later-ALL skin problems solved,been a year-they look great-21.00 for 50lb.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*You realize of coarse that Hot Spot is just a term used for a sore on a dog and has nothing to do with the cause. It could be from fighting if that is what they do alot or many other causes. 
You need to get the area clean and shaved so it can be treated with vetericyn or something to help heal the wound. If the sores are not from fighting you might want to consult a Vet to see if its something in common to all the dogs?? like a contagious disease that might be easily treated?, By the way I have raised Border Collies for years and feed Purina which has corn, with no problems, rather than breed specific I'd check situation specific, in this case first, best wishes, ray*


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ray said:


> *You realize of coarse that Hot Spot is just a term used for a sore on a dog and has nothing to do with the cause. *


Not so.

"Dog hot spots are a result of a skin condition officially called pyotraumatic dermatitis. It is a bacterial infection that develops and rapidly spreads in the skin. Hot spots will be warm to the touch, and painfully itchy for a dog. Hot spots emit pus and smell badly. Hair loss from around the infected area is common. Because dog hot spots are so painful and irritating many dogs will bite and scratch the area causing the infection to spread."

http://www.doctordog.com/hotspot.html


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*There is always at least one person on every forum that is smarter than anyone else and just loves to put something in quotes that someone else said and pick on that person. Making statements like what you said is not true its just not true, and what i say is the truth!!!. like children in a middle school picking on other children, my my my 
Well it so happens that there may be more than one truth to any given situation? 
In this case I went on what I know is true, but for the doubter here is also a link to a vet medical site that seems to agree with my statement. However I'm pretty sure if you searched long enough you could find a link backing up your statement Tinknal, common sense should rule here but that seems in short supply anymore, so I will say this please feel free to freely attack anyone any time your feeling smarter and intelligently superior, to someone because you personally think you know more than they do. 
I will say in this case like my father always told me. A piece of paper will lay there and let you write anything on it. However that doesn't make it true, ray link below:

http://www.medicinenet.com/pets/dog-health/dog_has_a_hot_spot.htm*


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ray, eat a snickers............


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

One quart of motor oil and a small box of sulphur like grocer stores sell,,always worked for our hounds,mange and hot spots.Its messy but it will do the trick.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Eddie Buck
That is one trick my grandfather taught me many many yrs ago. Also , I get a small can of lard and keep it in my dog box for snake bites on my hounds


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, fellers, appreciate the help.


----------

